# Skytale->Transposition (Entschlüsselung)



## ThOoR (14. Feb 2008)

Hi!

Ich bräuchte eure hilfe bei einer Entschlüsselungsmethode, die Methode fürs Verschlüsseln habe ich relativ schnell anch 30min herausbekommen, aber ich sitze schon seit Tagen an der Entschlüsselungsmethode...
Habt ihr eine Idee?

Hier meine Verschlüsselungsfunktion:


```
public String verschluesseln( int key, String KT )
  {
    StringBuffer GT = new StringBuffer();
    for( int reihe = 0; reihe < key; reihe ++ )
    {
      for( int buchstabe = reihe-key; buchstabe < KT.length()-key; buchstabe += key )
      {
        GT.append((KT.charAt(buchstabe+key)));
      }
    }
    return GT.toString();
  }
```


MfG ThOoR


----------



## ThOoR (14. Feb 2008)

Habs hinbekommen thx


----------

